# Loft design for Racing Homers



## wcloft (Nov 25, 2016)

After some thinking, I decided that I wanted to redesign the loft design that I had originally came up with for my racing homers. I need some opinion on it, I obviously want it to look right and be functional before I go ahead and build it. I came up with 2 designs so far, still thinking on how I want it exactly. 
(excuse my door placement i just slapped some in)
Design made in Adobe Illustrator








Hopefully that attachment is big enough, anyways the second loft I have on there that is lacking the traps and landing board for the birds to come in, it will have those things, i just neglected to include them in the design draft. Loft dimensions will be 8 ft x 12 ft. Thats as big as I can go right now. I already have 2 other lofts, one smaller 4x8 for all my birds and a smaller 2 bird loft for my Modena pair. Just started with pigeons last fall so thats why I have a little loft for my birds. 

Anyways, draw on the image if you need or let me know what you guys think.


----------

